#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Dangers of Swallowing Phlegm

## The Gentleman Scamp

Life is not always easy when engaged to a Phillipino...  In this country I am considered a freak of nature because I am not circumcised so recieving oral sex is a very rare pleasure which is performed with scrutiny and reluctance by my good lady.

I quit smoking after 17 years as it made her not want to come near me, and since I have done this I have had a slight chesty cold and have the occasional cough on a daily basis. I assume this is my lungs cleaning themselves and is perfecty normal.

This morning it happened and as usual I turned away and covered my mouth but this time she noticed that I didn't spit it out and was disgusted that I had swallowed it, as I usually do without thinking, A: Because contrary to what she believes, phlegm is completely harmless to the digestive system and B: Because I find spitting to be a vile habit.

We hardly kiss as it is but now it's unlikely to ever happen again and has resulted in me banging my head very hard against the concrete wall of her fathers house giving me a grazed, bleeding lump which she has fussed over with betadine and alcohol.

I have tried to find a website to prove her wrong (if I am right) - could anybody confirm if I am right and provide a link I can show her?

----------


## sabang

Shite Scampy, thats like no Filipina I've ever been with.
I always found them major Hornbags, not just up for anything but quite proactive once the brief courtship was over.  :Razz:

----------


## TizMe

Why the fuck are you still with this woman?

----------


## buad hai

I found this on the Islamic Network page regarding The Month of Ramadh&#226;n: Problems related to Fasting:




> Swallowing phlegm and mucus etc
> 
> Phlegm and mucus and whatever is similar to that are considered those substances which originate from either the chest or the nose, having a thick consistency. It is obligatory upon the one who is fasting to spit it out from his mouth and to not swallow it. As for saliva and spittle which are from the mouth’s own natural glands, then there is no problem with either swallowing it or spitting it out, and the fast is not affected either way. One should note though, many Muslims tend to spend a lot of time spitting out all their normal saliva in fear of swallowing it, and this is simply not necessary, causing the mouth to become very dry and cause difficulties for himself. All&#226;h jalla wa ‘al&#226; says in the very verse revealed for fasting:
>  	 “All&#226;h intends for you ease, and does not want to make things difficult for you…” (al-Baqarah, 185)	 
> 
> It should also be noted that particularly in the Western countries where spitting is seen as bad manners, one should take care to spit in to dustbins only, or personal tissues or handkerchiefs and not to offend others around you with such actions.


Perhaps your intended is Moslem?

----------


## Sir Burr

^^
Must admit, I've been asking myself the same question.
I honestly think he's promised to marry her. Only way I can see the family allowing him to root their daughter under their roof.

----------


## Thetyim

Sorry mate I will have to agree with Sandra this time.

"Phlegm functions as a sticky film, filled with infection fighting substances like glycoproteins and immunoglobulins, which attaches itself to the lining of your bronchial tubes and lungs. Generally speaking, when phlegm starts to get coughed up, it means that the substance has served its purpose and needs to be expelled. Spit that phlegm into a tissue rather than trying to swallow it, because swallowing often times reintroduces the phlegm back into your pulmonary (lung) system."

----------


## Sparky

Get out now while the going is good ! you would be MAD to want to marry her for what ???  No oral sex no snoging you know what it will be next ! sex once a month if your lucky ! are you sure shes not english ?

----------


## keda

May be, though I can't see swallowing it is vile enough for drama let alone the breakdown of a relationship. 

Scamp, look somewhere else for an explanation.

----------


## blackgang

I have said it before.

Why not just kill your self now and get it over with.. :Smile:

----------


## Panda

The stomach acid kills the snot bugs.

Re the lack of headjobs and passionate kissing, -- that all stops after a while anyway.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ Not sure it ever started, though she's not entirely comfortable with 'live in' relationship but says things will improve when we are married.

 :Confused:

----------


## Sir Burr

You're getting married!!??

----------


## obsidian

> May be, though I can't see swallowing it is vile enough for drama let alone the breakdown of a relationship. 
> 
> Scamp, look somewhere else for an explanation.


relationships have phases. you have experienced the thrills of initially meeting and the honeymoon phase. fucking like rabbits was fun wasnt it? now you are entering the second phase where you begin to pick the person apart simply for being a human being. this phase can last from a few weeks to many years. the last phase, known as the "you stupid kunt why did i ever even speak to you let alone marry you", ultimately ends with a cresendo of mutually homocidal feelings and vicious hatred. it to can last from a short time too several years depending on whether you kill/are killed or sink into a castatonic depression (referred to as middle age by scholars). there are some variables in this process. you can have children and infect them with your rage and disatisfaction thereby assuring poverty in addition to psychopathy. or, you might be the 1 person out of 700 billion who lives happily. though statistically insignificant we all think for a while we can do it. NOTE: all satisfying mogamous sex ends with phase one. 

solution: run/run/run fucking now/now/now/

----------


## AntRobertson

Scampy seems to be fixated on bodily fluids/functions of late.

----------


## Panda

> ^ Not sure it ever started, though she's not entirely comfortable with 'live in' relationship but says things will improve when we are married.


Sounds like you are about to stuff up the rest of your life.
Bet she knocks out a kid ASAP after the marriage contract. Then she will really have you by the balls. Your choice.

----------


## shehiredahitman

> things will improve when we are married


No, they won't.

This is as good as it gets.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You're getting married!!??


Oh God! Not another one.

There's another poster just about to be a knob, but I'll let him break the news.

----------


## Sir Burr

Actually, I'll be getting married officially before the end of the year, but, at least I've been with her 10 years now.

I believe in really, really long engagements.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I want fatherhood, she'd be a good mum and I am 33.

----------


## obsidian

> ^ Not sure it ever started, though she's not entirely comfortable with 'live in' relationship but says things will improve when we are married.


a terrible myth




> I want fatherhood,


the one thing left that will truly lock the door to hell.

----------


## dirtydog

> There's another poster just about to be a knob, but I'll let him break the news.


Now who would be that dumb? Who is moronic enough to have on off relationships that end and start with the days of the week, is it difficult to get married in Indonesia?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I don't know anybody who regretted having kids and I don't want to spend all my life drifting and drinking and fucking sluts and having HIV tests.

Half the people on this forum are married or have a gf.

----------


## Spin

> I believe in really, really long engagements.


good idea, give you plenty of time to save up the sin sot.

----------


## obsidian

> I don't know anybody who regretted having kids and I don't want to spend all my life drifting and drinking and fucking sluts and having HIV tests.
> 
> Half the people on this forum are married or have a gf.


having kids will lock you in. if thats what you want, cool. long childless engagements have there up sides.

----------


## Spin

> Half the people on this forum are married


How many regret it?

----------


## dirtydog

> I don't know anybody who regretted having kids


I think most people wont admit to regret having kids, I mean could you imagine if they found out that they had foked up your lifes plans.




> Half the people on this forum are married or have a gf.


And a lot of those also have small wives or go out shagging other birds, hardly a recommendation for a stable loving relationship.




> I don't want to spend all my life drifting and drinking and fucking sluts and having HIV tests.


Well apart from the HIV tests bit it sounds pretty good to me  :Smile:  maybe wear a condom?

----------


## TizMe

> I don't know anybody who regretted having kids


 I know a hell of a lot that regret marrying their kids' mothers though.

----------


## sabang

If she really luvs you, there is no constant Bitching about bodily enmissions,
Make her smell your Farts.

----------


## slimboyfat

^ it's been a long time since i produced a fart that deserved a capital F

----------


## Sparky

[quote=obsidian;370200][quote=The Gentleman Scamp; I don't want to spend all my life drifting and drinking and fucking sluts and having HIV tests.

Prepare your self for the alternative then !  Its a hell of alot less fun ! , changing nappies getting woken in the early hours by some screaming brat . oh yes and buy yourself a diary so you can count the days untill your next shag .

If your good lady cant handle a bit of spit christ knows what she's going to do with kids puking up over her  ? well I think its going to be you handling that end of the happy marriage .

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> There's another poster just about to be a knob, but I'll let him break the news.
> 
> 
> Now who would be that dumb? Who is moronic enough to have on off relationships that end and start with the days of the week, is it difficult to get married in Indonesia?


Wrong continent.

----------

